# 1st serious female hydro-close to timber time



## greencowboy (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey all....I'm at 8.5 weeks of 12/12, getting very close. Trichomes still mostly clowdy. about 2 ambers out of 10 or so...trying for the most potent these plants will offer. Here's a pic....can I get some opinions? The pistles are getting very dark.....don't want to blow it....not just yet anyway....opinions? Comments???

Happy Trails...GC


----------



## greencowboy (Nov 4, 2009)

awful pic....looked much better on my pc....


----------



## greencowboy (Nov 4, 2009)

heres a better pic...notice the buds higher up in the pic.....not quite that brown in real life...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

she is stunning...are u waiting for 30-40% amber? or what amount? I prefer going longer and getting lots of amber but I am after couchlock.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

oh and u have nute burn.


----------



## greencowboy (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey 2dog...thanks for the quick reply.....not sure what the strain is, some seeds from some very high potency stuff....I'm not sure what to see at prime maturity??? Your opinion? Just don't want to wait too long....the good news is.....there's about 15-20 more just like this one.....


----------



## greencowboy (Nov 4, 2009)

10-4 on the nute burn....I have clones ready and will seriously cut down the nutes...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

well the leaves besides the burn still look good..when my plants are ready the leaves are falling off and yellowing. maybe cut the nutes by a quarter and see if the burned tips stop. I think she could go another week prob two but I tend to cut later.  I go for 40% amber here. and people seem to like it.


----------



## greencowboy (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for your help 2dogs...some buds show mostly clowdy and a few are around 30/35 percent amber.....i believe I'll hold off a few days....your a big help!!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

cowboy before you clip a whole plant take a bud and dry it under a little light then try it out see it you like the stone..never hurts to taste test.


----------



## greencowboy (Nov 6, 2009)

hey 2dogs....weeeeel dew! been sampling some of the lower smaller buds, but the trichs were almost clear...havent tasted a amber yet...I'll lecha know ..
happy trails
gc


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 7, 2009)

nice job, cowboy.... looks and sounds like your gonna have a nice lil harvest.... 

i'd definately start cutting back on the nutrients.... if they're that far along, i'd honestly cut them all together and start flushing.... that's just me, though....


----------

